# Is the show staged or is it real?



## mercer_me (Apr 21, 2009)

I think some of it's staged the stuff some of them guys do is just stupid.


----------



## stinkbait (Apr 21, 2009)

I think that each crew sets a day aside to BS for the film crews and then the rest of the week they work like they should. How else would they ever get anything done?


----------



## JCBearss (Apr 21, 2009)

Its all producer driven....would be nice to see the foresters marking and doing their thing before the operation goes off full force


----------



## JohnL (Apr 22, 2009)

The drama between people is staged. Duwayne quitting etc. The barber chairs and close calls are probably real, I don't think anyone would intentionally stage that stuff, but they play it up in the editing to add suspense.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 23, 2009)

Think a lot of it is editing 6 days into an hour lots of room to get the goofy stuff.


----------



## Saw Bones (Apr 23, 2009)

*Reality TV?*

I believe a lot of it is put on for the camera's. The other night they gave us a glimps of reality when the Fallers were explaining a little about what they do. That was all business. Falling those big trees was impressive. It gave every one a small understanding of what is involved beyond putting the saw to the wood. (it didn't make me want to go out and try it)

I believe they could benifit by a little more "Reality" and a whole lot less Hype.

Does all that screaming and yelling go on all the time?
Is that green Kid as bad as they say? To me it looks like he is trying.
Seems like you could get a lot more out of some one by explaining to him what is expected of him rather than pushing him the way they do. That's asking for an accident. If you talk to him and he doesn't meet expectations then send him home before he gets killed or gets some one else killed. But pis..ng they guy off seems counter productive to me.


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm inclined to think that most of what they show on TV is staged. I read in Loggers World where the filming cuts production by 20%. The accidents are definitely rigged. The clincher? That "downhill yarding" crash into the yarder. 
If you can see, the logs actually have to come back uphill to get on the landing. Or maybe the yarder engineer was asleep or doing drugs? It was a gentle slam into the yarder too. That with sending the log back down and all the shouts of Watch Out....well, they are either totally unsafe outfits or it is staged. 

Here is real downhill yarding. It was steeper on up in the unit.






Stopped at the landing, no problem.


----------



## Junior (Apr 23, 2009)

They ham it up for the cameras. Gotta be, or the outfits I've worked for are really odd...


----------



## Stihl310 (Apr 27, 2009)

If this gives you any idea, my buddy is a helicopter pilot for a company that does high voltage line work ( you've probably seen them on Discovery) Anyways he said they were back around a few weeks ago wanting to do another documentary on how dangerous of a job it was. Well my buddy said the film crew got on board with him and had the cameras shoved so tight to his face that he couldn't hardly do his job, and then when the cameras weren't on the crews were telling him what to say in order to spice it up and make himself sound like some sort of dare devil... Eventually they booted them out of the chopper so they could do their work. He said they are literally almost forcing them to do dangerous things just to get it on film...


----------

